# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  المصحف الشريف كامل على سطح مكتبك مع برنامج Quran flash

## mohamed73

المصحف الشريف كامل على سطح مكتبك مع برنامج Quran flash    
اقرأ قرآن فلاش على جهاز الويندوز أو الماك دون الحاجة للاتصال بالإنترنت 
برنامج Quran Flash يمكنك من قراءة القرآن كامل من الكمبيوتر 
و البرنامج به كثير من الامكانيات 
مثل تغير شكل المصحف و الكتابة و القراءة و الروايات و اللغه 
كما يوجد به تفسير الجلالين و ترجمه الى الانجليزية 
و اترككم مع صور المصحف                 
يمكنك تنزيل الصوت من البرنامج نفسه (يجب ان يتصل بالنت) 
يمكنك تنزيل اصوات لشيوخ مختلفين - يمكنك تنزيل تفسيرات مختلفه  
يمكنك تنزيل ترجمات مختلفة - يمكنك تنزيل اشكال مختلفة  
و كل ذللك ببساطه من البرنامج نفسه (يجب ان يتصل بالنت)   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
و الآن مع التحميل حوالى 66 ميجا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
دمتم في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## safawi

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم استاذي الفاضل

----------


## ahmedsaadi

الف الف شكر

----------


## djamel_net

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## MEDO MEMO

شكرا ليكم عمل رائع

----------


## azzou36

بارك الله فيك

----------

